# a question for curiosity



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i was strolling through sportsmans warehouse and was looking at all the shotgun shells and looking at all the many types and it got me thinking what type of shells do others use and why?

i use winchester xpert 3 inch #2 shot in a 12 guage i started using them because at the time they were the cheapest that i found and then after i got my new shotgun last fall they pattern pretty good with the new gun 

so lets hear what you like to use and why its just a curiosity thing so if you want feel free to share if you would like to


----------



## Webfootmafia (Sep 23, 2010)

I really like the Remington 3 inch #2 shot nitro steel i think that patterns really good. I shoot that out of a Remington 870 wingmaster so your gun could be different.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have used Xperts before (just because they were cheap). I only use them now to finish off cripples. My main load is Federal 3inch #2s for anything flying. They pattern very well out of my gun, and seem to do the job so long as I choose my shots wisely. Because they work so well, I haven't seen a need to look for anything else.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I shoot Kent 3" #2's they will take down a goose and also a duck. I have to admit I haven't patterned my shotgun with them or any other shell for that matter. I seem to hit birds with them though so they work pretty well.


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

I shoot whatever i can get... If your as good a shot as me, it dont matter what your pattern is like! :lol: Jokes... I usually use kent fasteel 3 in or 3 1/2


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I shoot Kent 3" #6. With 6's you need to worry about the pattern you can hit sparrows!! That reminds me I need to go get a case. And yes the 6's drop big mallards at 40 yards all day


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

3" Xperts in 2 or 3 shot
Black Cloud BBB in 3 1/2" for swans and geese.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow...I am in the minority here, for sure. I'm rockin' the Xpert 2's....but only in the 2 3/4" shell. I've tried the 3", but never saw an advantage...so I save my money and just rock with the little guys.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Federal Premium #2 and BB's for me.
why? $65/case is why!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Remington #2 in 3in and 2 3/4. Truth be told, I usually get whatevers on sale so brand changes
but havent had to much trouble bringing em down, when your bringing em into deke's I think that they are close enough that most things work......... never saw the sense in the extra money for 3 1/2.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Darin Noorda said:


> Federal Premium #2 and BB's for me.
> why? $65/case is why!


Where you getting that deal? I'm all about inexpensive shells...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I usually shoot Estate 3" #2's or Remington Sportsman 2 3/4" #2's they both pattern well out of the Browning Gold with the Carlson full choke.......


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I like the Estate 3" #2s myself but I am looking at some 2 3/4 #2s for shooting at close range over deeks.


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

I shoot Remington or Winchester 2 3/4 #4's at ducks...and maybe a 3" #2 for my third shot. Geese get the 3 1/2" Federal premiums in BB size...and I've shot Nitro Steels before and liked them...but don't find them as often in the stores.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

guner said:


> Remington #2 in 3in and 2 3/4. Truth be told, I usually get whatevers on sale so brand changes
> but havent had to much trouble bringing em down, when your bringing em into deke's I think that they are close enough that most things work......... never saw the sense in the extra money for 3 1/2.


Or the day off work you need to repair your shoulder after shooting a box of 3 1/2"!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I buy whatever the new hype is. Because apparently they make me a better hunter....

But honestly, I mostly shoot Federal loads from #2 to BB


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Darin Noorda said:
> 
> 
> > Federal Premium #2 and BB's for me.
> ...


Seriously! I need the hook up like that too!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I almost always try to shoot Kent Fasteel 3" number 2's. I've cut them open and compared them to some other shells and the uniformity of the shot is pretty good compared to the welding slag some others throw in with a charge of powder and call it a hunting load. I've patterned them out of my gun and they pattern really well, plus I've asked some other folks who've done some patterning and it was a recommended load. I now will shoot Xperts late in the season but thats when I've got birds 15 feet from me when I shoot so pretty much anything works. Late season for jumpshooting and layout hunting, I'll also go with a 2 3/4 inch shell and don't seem to have any issues. I say all this and honestly, I think a lot of it is a confidence thing as well. If I have in my mind that I can't shoot well without Kents, then it really seems to mess with me when I am forced to shoot something else.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

the cheap stuff, 2 3/4 2 shot winchester xperts...when ya decoy them at 15 yards it doesn't matter what your shootin!!


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

3 inch number fours usually Xpert or whatevers cheap. In the decoys brand doesnt matter proce does. A lot of guys think hunters who shoot cheap ammo or low on ethics. I shot a spoonie with a 3 inch load of fours (Xpert) and it ripped a huge hole in the head and took half the beak off. Thats why I shoot them.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Using RSI loading data, I shoot a lot of 1 oz. #3, #4 steel reloads. At 1600 fps and thrown from a briley imp-mod choke it is mean medicine for pesky greenheads trying to get too close to my precious decoys. I'm only set up to reload 2 3/4" so I buy all my 3 and 3 1/2" stuff. I have only ever bought 2 boxes of 3 1/2", and only bought the box of T shot for fox, skunk, raccoon purposes. The other box of 3 1/2" is a 1 1/2 oz load of #1 steel. I have shot exactly 4 of those. One was at a green head that was violating a no fly zone at 60 yards over the blind. A 12ft lead and he folded and hit the ground dead! I am not advocating high shots, nor am I saying I do this regularly or even occasionally. I just had to give it a try. I still don't need a 3 1/2" gun but I got one anyway. I do prefer my reloads at ducks sticking their feet out at me. It's much cheaper to load 3 cases of this stuff than to buy a case of the expensive stuff. 

p.s. I think win xperts are garbage.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

One man's garbage is another's teasure, I shoot a lot of X-perts, nice rounded shot or not doesn't matter, my gun shoots them well, far better than Remington or Federal loads. most of the time I run a Extended Briley Light Mod tube in my SBE. I like 3's , 4's, and 1's in 3" loads, but I mix in some 2 3/4 loads.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> One man's garbage is another's teasure, I shoot a lot of X-perts, nice rounded shot or not doesn't matter, my gun shoots them well, far better than Remington or Federal loads. most of the time I run a Extended Briley Light Mod tube in my SBE. I like 3's , 4's, and 1's in 3" loads, but I mix in some 2 3/4 loads.


After what I saw in your shelves out in your garage I would say you are kind of partial to those X-perts. Hell I think you have a larger inventory of shotgun shells than Sportsman Warehouse Jim. Probably pretty close to even with them on the weapon inventory.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > One man's garbage is another's teasure, I shoot a lot of X-perts, nice rounded shot or not doesn't matter, my gun shoots them well, far better than Remington or Federal loads. most of the time I run a Extended Briley Light Mod tube in my SBE. I like 3's , 4's, and 1's in 3" loads, but I mix in some 2 3/4 loads.
> ...


 :lol: I ain't shell poor for sure.....however, You didn't see all the flats under the beds. :shock:

Sportsman's must have gotten a truck in, they got me beat in the inventory department for now. I was down there this morning, they had a pretty good sale on Federal loads, picked up a few more 20 ga loads.


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Grab any of the the guys on the gun counter and ask your questions! We love to help because we are all just like you! Or come find me, I run the waterfowl department in Riverdale. 

Here is what I would've told ya...

I would highly recommend Kent Faststeel, or Federal Steelshot. The others are alright shells, but from mine and others experiance I would recommend either of the two I mentioned. All around good shot size is a #2 for waterfowl.

There is many many types, styles, and factors in steel shotshell ammunition. Come on in and ask away,

Sean Morgan


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

experts 2 3/4 number 2 or 3 and this year Im giving 3inch number 2's a try. 3 1/2 number 2 for geese and swans.


----------

